# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  Crystal Report visual studio 2019 : problme connexion bd XSD

## BZHGames

Bonjour a tous,

Je sollicite votre aide sur Crystal Report car je suis en train de m'arracher les cheveux depuis des heures sans m'en sortir.

*Tout d'abord mon environnement* :
- J'utilise Crystal Reports for .NET Framework 4.0 sous Visual Studio 2019 pour un projet en Framework 4.0
- Mon projet initiale (avant migration) a t dvelopp sous Visual Studio 2010 framework 3.5 et une ancienne version de Crystal Report
- Suite  la migration et quelques ajustements, aucun problme rencontr

*Maintenant mon problme* :
- J'ai un fichier .rpt associ  un DataSet XSD que je veux modifier.
- J'ai mis  jour ma table avec un nouveau champ et enregistr mon XSD. Jusque l aucun problme.
- Mais lorsque je veux effectuer la mise  jour avec "Expert Base de donnes", j'ai un message d'erreur : "Impossible de charger le connecteur de base de donnes 'crdb_adoplus.dll' (voir copie d'cran)
- Dans le rpertoire "C:\Program Files (x86)\SAP BusinessObjects\Crystal Reports for .NET Framework 4.0\Common\SAP BusinessObjects Enterprise XI 4.0\win64_x64" j'ai bien ma dll "crdb_adoplus.dll"

Quelqu'un aurait-il rencontr le mme problme et solutionn ?

_Please help me !!!_

----------


## BZHGames

Bon j'ai finalement trouv d'o venait le problme.

Si jamais quelqu'un d'autre rencontre le mme problme, voici ce que j'ai fais.

Initialement, j'avais install "SAP Crystal Reports runtime engine for .NET Framework (XX-bit)" et "SAP Crystal Reports, version for Microsoft Studio", mais pas en tant qu'administrateur.
Je les ai donc dsinstall et rinstall "SAP Crystal Reports, version for Microsoft Studio" en tant qu'administrateur sans install au pralable "SAP Crystal Reports runtime engine for .NET Framework (XX-bit)" car "SAP Crystal Reports, version for Microsoft Studio" le propose directement  la fin de l'installation.

Et "oh miracle !", a fonctionne.  ::lol:: 

Plus de 2 jours pour en arriver l  ::furax:: 

J'espre que a fera gagner du temps pour d'autres.

----------


## YvanSorinPro

Merci BZHGames
Je suis sur le problme depuis plusieurs heures et je suis tomb sur ton post.
C'est nickel !  ::D: 
Merci

----------

